# Hunting Ammo



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Heres my choice of hunting ammo. A 16mm razor bh dart (7g) , .38 cal lead ball (5.5g) , and #5 lead sinker (22g). I really like the 22g lead, looks promising like it could do some damage. Do you think 1/4 plywood is a good test medium? Maybe phone books? 
I use 30lbs @ 27''draw slingshot. I bet It could hurl this 22g lead @ 140-150fps.

slingshot specs: 
Bands- 9'' from fork to pouch. 
Draw 300% at 27''. 
0.50mm x 4 layers per fork.


----------



## Tyla (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you tried shooting the dart from a catty yet? I cant imagine it'll be too easy to hit much?


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

The dart I assume he shoots from his blowgun, He is a avid shooter with the blowgun as far as I have gathered.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

joseplhys,

Did you ever think to look through the hunting section's vast amount of hunting kill pictures to give you an understanding of what is actually killing game?

Look to what ammo is being used to kill game and then look at your slingshot, you said it has a heavy pull.
Then you should use heavy ammo, dont worry about how many fps a 22 gram lead weight will travel because if you can see that your slingshot is shooting the 22 gram klead weight with good speed? Then yes it will kill almost anything you shoot with it.

I still see a lot of people asking these questions about hunting ammo, yet you have various posts of people taking game with stones, hexnuts, and steel & lead balls of different sizes. This should be enough field data for anyone who wants to know what ammo and slingshots are *really taking game in the real world.*


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Gib, yes the dart is shot from my blowgun. I'm an avid blowgunner too, and love slingshots just as much.

Thanks Nico. The thing is I dare not simply shoot at game unless I'm very sure that It'll down it quickly, thats why I'm not hunting anything bigger than pigeon yet. Yes I've seen lots of slingshot hunting post and they are very good. I'll make a video, shooting 1/4'' plywood when I have the time. Thanks again.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

If you would cut a slot in the end of the steel dart, you could slip the blade into the slot and glue it. I make my broadhead darts out of birch and exacto blades. Sometimes, I put two blades together for a true broad head.


----------

